# help me choose a name for my sandwich bar



## elyas999 (Mar 14, 2013)

hi all

i m planning to open a sandwich bar. we will be using baguettes a home meat loafs and motadellas in there. it s ganna be like a submarine sandwich. mainly cold cuts.

please choose one and share with me if you have another name.

thanks


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Upper crust.

sandwiches by Design


----------



## toothlessbeaver (Mar 13, 2013)

Back in the 1980's I started a scratch made sandwich and french bread pizza place. Since it was take out only w/ delivery, I named it "Take Home Eatery" some people shortened it to THE Sub Shoppe. The name reflects you as a cook/chef and your design of a business. So choose a name that reflect who you are and the product you want to be known for


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm a chemist so Subatomic excites me. Most people will probably be turned off by it. Maybe Substantial or Subconcious? I also like Torpedo, I feel that that gives a unique title that can theme a restaurant and spread by word of mouth easily. Just no buoys hanging around or anything!


----------



## robbie rensel (Feb 21, 2013)

Ishbel said:


> Upper crust.
> 
> sandwiches by Design


I like this, but since the concept uses delicious baguette what about shortening to, The Crust, simple and could be very shareable.


----------



## elyas999 (Mar 14, 2013)

ToothlessBeaver said:


> Back in the 1980's I started a scratch made sandwich and french bread pizza place. Since it was take out only w/ delivery, I named it "Take Home Eatery" some people shortened it to THE Sub Shoppe. The name reflects you as a cook/chef and your design of a business. So choose a name that reflect who you are and the product you want to be known for


i was actually thinking to put the name as S.U.B. and write under that "submarine ultimate baguette". but i m trying to choose something which is memorable and easy to say and remind. cuz hopefully if it goes good i would be able to franchise it.


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

Where is this going to happen? What are the demographics of the location? Who is your clientele? Price point? Lunch only?
Do you have graphics already planned? What is the overall concept/ look? Gourmet sandwiches like Pret a Manger or bang 'em out typical American submarine sandwiches like Blimpies ? You can still use meatloaf and mortadella/ cold cuts and make it gourmet depending on the sides, drinks, condiments, cheeses, and spreads.

Sandwiches by Design conjures up gourmet, while Sub Atomic sounds like you're serving monster sized subs or emulating Quiznos. Not saying it's bad, just different. Have a look at this list of existing names :

Al's Beef
Andy's Burgers Shakes & Fries
Apple Spice Junction
Arby's
Bain's Deli
Baker Bros. American Deli
Big Town Hero
Biscuitville
Blimpie Subs & Salads
Booeymonger Deli
Buona Beef
Capriotti's Sandwich Shop
Charley's Grilled Subs
City Bites
Cosi
Cousins Subs
Crazy Bowls & Wraps
D.P. Dough
D'Angelo Grilled Sandwiches
El Meson Sandwiches
Elliott's Off Broadway Deli
Erbert & Gerbert's
Erik's DeliCafe
Extreme Pita
Firehouse Subs
Fresh City
Gandolfo's Deli
Gold Coast Dogs
Great Steak & Potato Co., The
Great Wraps
Groucho's Deli
Heidi's Brooklyn Deli
Hogi Yogi
Hot Dog on a StickJason's Deli
Jerry's Subs & Pizza
Jersey Mike's Subs
Jimmy John's Gourmet Sandwich mmShop
Jody Maroni's Sausage Kingdom
Jreck Subs
Larry's Giant Subs
Lenny's Sub Shop
Lion's Choice
Maid-Rite
McAlister's Deli
Miami Subs Grill
Milios Sandwiches
Mr. Goodcents Subs & Pastas
Mr. Hero
Mr. Pickle's Sandwich Shop
Mr. Pita
Mr. Subb
Mr. Submarine's
Murphy's Deli
Nathan's Famous
New York NY Fresh Deli
Obee's
Organic To Go
Penn Station East Coast Subs
Pepperjax Grill
Philly Connection
Pita Pit
Planet Sub
Pockets
Port of Subs
Portillo's Hot Dogs
Potbelly Sandwich Works
Pret a MangerQuiznos Subs
Rio Wraps Southwestern Grill
Roly Poly
Roy Rogers Restaurants
Runza
Schlotzsky's
Sheetz
Silver Mine Subs
Smiling Moose Deli
Sneaky Pete's Hot Dogs
Sobik's Subs
Spicy Pickle
Starwich Salads & Sandwiches
Steak Escape
Sub Station II
Submarina
Subway
Sweet Peppers Deli
Tacone Flavor Grill
Texadelphia
Thundercloud Subs
Togo's Sandwiches
TooJay's Original Gourmet Deli
Tubby's Grilled Submarines
W.G. Grinders
Wall Street Deli
Which Wich?
wichcraft
Wienerschnitzel
WindMill Hot Dog
Zero's Subs
Zoe's Kitchen
From Here : http://www.technomic.com/Reports_and_Newsletters/Industry_Reports/dyn_PubLoad.php?pID=6

Although in the end, it might not even matter. You could name it : _Elyas Subs_ inside a graphic of a baguette


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Put it down to my nationality.

and anything with the word 'sub' in it brings up a mental picture of either a deadly, undersea ship OR sub (ie under as in under-par).  Blame it on me being a Scot!


----------



## elyas999 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jake is a said:


> Where is this going to happen? What are the demographics of the location? Who is your clientele? Price point? Lunch only?
> Do you have graphics already planned? What is the overall concept/ look? Gourmet sandwiches like Pret a Manger or bang 'em out typical American submarine sandwiches like Blimpies ? You can still use meatloaf and mortadella/ cold cuts and make it gourmet depending on the sides, drinks, condiments, cheeses, and spreads.
> 
> Sandwiches by Design conjures up gourmet, while Sub Atomic sounds like you're serving monster sized subs or emulating Quiznos. Not saying it's bad, just different. Have a look at this list of existing names :
> ...


i m planning to do this in australia. i m planning to start from a shopping center to get people familiar with the sub i m planing to make. this is going to be a bit different cuz i m going to make things similar to mortadelas but different flavors. and its all ganna be gourmet subs. mainly cold cuts. and hopefully if i could interest people with the concept, i ll open more shops and do a franchise.

i think is the best to start with cheap prices for the first year to tempt people to buy the subs. i think you cant go wrong with cheap, good and fast food.


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

Apologies. I thought you were in America. The names I referenced are American chains.


----------



## Tony Edgington (Apr 8, 2018)

elyas999 said:


> hi all
> 
> i m planning to open a sandwich bar. we will be using baguettes a home meat loafs and motadellas in there. it s ganna be like a submarine sandwich. mainly cold cuts.
> 
> ...


What about Take Me to Bread!


----------

